# Oase Garantieabwicklung?!



## ThomasK. (12. Juli 2008)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand mit der Garantieabwicklung von Oase Erfahrungen gemacht? Gelesen hab ich ja bisher nur Gutes. 

Meine AM Eco 12000 PRO ist jetzt einfach mal so stehen geblieben und sagt keinen Mux mehr. Das Problem ist bei der ECO Serie wohl bekannt. 

Wie ist aber jetzt der Ablauf des ganzen?

Bestellt hab ich sie beim O..oversand. Die wiederrum haben mir erstmal ne Tel.nummer von der "Herstellerfirma xy" gegeben, weil es dann wohl schneller geht. Auf dem Garantieheft, das bei der Pumpe beiliegt steht aber die Anschrift von Oase.

Wo nu hin damit?:?


----------



## 2mazz (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Guten abend
laut Aussage des Fachhändlers bei dem ich einige Oaseprodukte gekauft habe, kann man einfach das Gerät zu einem lizensierten Oasehändler bringen und direkt gegen ein neues eintauschen!
mfg thomas


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hallo!

Auch ich hatte bereits ein Problem mit einer Pumpe aus der Eco-Serie. Meine ließ sich nach kurzfristigen Abschalten nicht mehr starten. Mein Teichhändler hat sich dabei nicht gerade souverän verhalten. Seine lapidare Auskunft war: Ich sollte ihm das Teil zuschicken (Gekauft vor Ort, jedoch ca. 80 km von uns). Er würde das dann zu O*se schicken. Dort würde entschieden, ob das ein Garantiefall sei. Dann würde ich Nachricht erhalten. Von einer neuen Pumpe war zunächst keine Rede. Und wie lange mein Teich ohne Pumpe auskommen sollte, dazu gab es ebenfalls keine Information.

OK, ich bin dann etwas grob gewordenevil). Ich wies darauf hin, dass ich die Pumpe noch keine drei Monate in Gebrauch hätte und dass man so mit seinen Kunden nur dann umgehen dürfte, wenn man diese an *bay verlieren wollte. Ich habe dann eine Pumpe im Vorersatz bekommen (Kulanz vom Händler). O*se kümmert sich um solche Belange laut Händleraussage nicht. Eigentlich ein Trauerspiel für einen Anbieter preislich eher gehobener Produkte. Und außerdem kein gutes Marketing in einem Umfeld, in dem man durch einen guten und schnellen Service ganz deutlich punkten und sich von jeglichem Wettbewerb absetzen könnte.

Eine Pumpe wird sich ohnehin in den seltensten Fällen überhaupt reparieren lassen: Die gesamte Elektronik ist nämlich in Kunstharz vergossen. Eine defekte Pumpe heißt damit: Entsorgung und Neukauf.


----------



## ThomasK. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hm, ich werd Montag mal rumtelefonieren. Händler xy und Oase anrufen. Mal schauen was die mir sagen. 
Ich meine mal für eine Pumpe die knapp 500 Pesetas kostet und nach 5 Monaten den Dienst quittiert, wenn sie nicht mal im Dauerlauf arbeitet und nur sauberes Wasser pumpen muß, sollte ich ja wohl Kulanz verlangen dürfen!:evil


----------



## jora (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hallo Thomas,

also ich kann über den Oase Kundenservice nur gutes berichten.

Ich habe meine Pumpe, eine Promax 20000, bei einem GaLa-Bauer gekauft. Der hatte Sie von einer Oase Händler aus einer Ausstellung preiswert erworben. 

Von Anfang an ließ sich die Pumpe nicht über die Fernbedienung regeln. Der GaLa-Bauer hat mich immer wieder vertröstet. Bis er eines Tages Konkurs war.

Ich hatte weder eine Garantiekarte noch eine vernünftige Rechnung mit Seriennummer. Auf der Rechnung war nur der Pumpentyp erwähnt.

Habe mich dann an Oase gewandt. Man bat mich die Pumpe einzuschicken (mit Rechnungskopie). Kurze Zeit später erhielt ich die Pumpe repariert zurück. Sogar eine neue Fernbedienung (kostet ca. 40 €) wurde beigelegt, da der GaLa-Bauer diese verbaselt hatte.

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Oase-Kundendienst sind also 1a !!!


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Nur mal so am Rande.... Kulanz ist kein Anspruch, sondern eine freiwillige Leistung eines Händlers oder Herstellers, von daher fordert man das nicht, man verlangt es nicht und man hat keinen Rechtsanspruch auf Kulanz. 
Das beste ist, wenn man mit seinem Händler im vernünftigen und partnerschaftlichen Ton geeignete Möglichkeiten bespricht. Ein vernünftiger Händler wird vernünftigen Vorschlägen eher aufgeschlossen sein, als irgendwelchen unfreundlichen Forderungen. So kenn ich es jedenfalls. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## ThomasK. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Ich will ja auch keinesfalls unfreundlich sein!:smoki  Nur ärgert es mich bei den Preisen doch schon sehr, wenn das gute Stück nicht lange hält was es verspricht!
Und bei dem was ich bisher so gelesen habe, gehe ich ja mal davon aus, das ich mich freundlichst mit Oase einigen werde.:beeten


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> :evil



Das machte durchaus einen anderen Eindruck als freundlich ! 
Und leider ist das oft die Art, in der von Medien angestachelte Kunden heute Ihre Reklamation vortragen. Wieviel Lust man dann als Händler hat eine Reklamation ggf. auch kulant abzuwickeln kannst Du Dir sicher ausmalen !?  

Wolf


----------



## ThomasK. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Da hast du wohl recht! 
Das sollte nur meinen persönlichen Ärger widerspiegeln! 

Bin eigendlich ein friedliebender Mensch. Hoffe das alles gut geht...


----------



## lollo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von euch schonmal jemand mit der Garantieabwicklung von Oase Erfahrungen gemacht? Gelesen hab ich ja bisher nur Gutes.


Hallo Thomas,

auf Deine Frage einzugehen, nun mal zum Eingemachten. Dein Verkäufer, oder Händler, hat eine Gewährleistungspflicht von 6 Monaten, um mit Dir die Sache im Schadensfall zu regeln.  siehe hier   Dazu tritt der Hersteller mit der gesetzlichen Garantieverpflichtung von 24 Monaten ein, die Du bei O..e ja auf insgesamt 5 Jahre erhöhen kannst.

Wenn Du direkt bei O..e gekauft haben willst, was ich nicht glauben kann, weil O..e nur über Händler verkauft, solltest Du mal mitteilen wo Du nun die Pumpe gekauft hast.

Da ich auch eine Pumpe der Eco Serie seit 2007 betreibe, würde mich interessieren, wo her Du die Info hast, dass diese Serie Probleme macht?


----------



## ThomasK. (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Ich habe die Pumpe über den Ottoversand bestellt.  (Wegen der bequemen Ratenzahlung):smoki 

Ich kann die Sache sicher auch über das Versandhaus abwickeln, mein befürchten ist nur das es dann ewig dauern könnte, weil die die Pumpe auch nur über einen anderen Händler/Hersteller bezogen haben. Deshalb würde ich gerne den direkten Weg über Oase gehen. 

Und dass das Problem mit der Eco Serie bekannt, ist haben in einem anderen Forum auch schon mehrere Leute beschrieben!:? Leider


----------



## lollo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hallo,

ich würde erst mal mit O..e telefonieren, und den weiteren Ablauf besprechen.
Du kannst natürlich auch mal  hier  Dein Problem anführen, dort bekommst Du auch eine Antwort der Mitarbeiter von O..e.

Lässt sich denn das Flügelrad der Pumpe noch frei bewegen, oder sitzt dieses fest?


----------



## ThomasK. (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Das Flügelrad ist komplett freigängig. 
Also ich hab heute morgen gleich mal direkt bei Oase angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon klang irgendwie etwas grundgenervt. ( Und ja Wolf, ich war sehr freundlich zu der Dame am Telefon ) Aber als ich ihr mein Problem schilderte, das ich die Pumpe praktisch über mehrere Zwischenhändler bezogen habe, meinte sie dann doch das ich die Pumpe mit dem dazugehörigen Kaufbeleg auch direkt an Oase schicken kann. 

Mal sehen wie schnell die nun sind.


----------



## lollo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hallo Thomas,

ich lese da gerade auf der Seite 6 (ganz oben) der Gebrauchsanweisung die Funktionsweise des eingebauten SFC. Hattest Du mal getestet diesen abzuschalten, um festzustellen ob die Pumpe dann läuft?


----------



## ThomasK. (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Ja, das Ding ist ja für die Temperaturabhängige Fördermengeneinstellung. Diesen hatte ich aber ausgestellt, damit die volle Leistung erhalten bleibt. Auch nach hin und her schalten passierte nix mehr.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Servus Thomas

Also Oase ist was Kulanz/Garantie betrifft  

Wir ließen die Aquamax 15000 bevor wir alles verkauften noch beservicen.
Hatten auch nur Rechnung ohne Serien-Nr. vom Teicherbauer. Bei Oase angerufen, die verwiesen uns auf einen Oase-Fachhändler (Dehner) in Österreich. Klappte alles ausgezeichnet  . Die Pumpe war nach einer Woche wieder hier, inkl. Versand nach D und retour. Gekostet hat der Spaß nichts  , dafür alleine gebührt Oase ein riesen Lob. Wo findet man heute noch so einen Service  
Einzig eine Leihpumpe wollte/konnte Oase/Dehner nicht beistellen  .
Muß aber noch dazu sagen, die Pumpe war nicht defekt, sondern wir wollten den neuen Eigentümern alles Ordnungsgemäß übergeben.


----------



## ThomasK. (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Na dann bin ich mal guter Dinge! Nur hoffe ich das ich mit der nächsten Pumpe mehr Glück habe. Die Pumpen alle paar Monate austauschen lassen ist ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## chr1z (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

oase schient wohl größere probleme mit der eco serie zu haben.
meine eco 16000 blieb nach einer woche laufzeit stehen.!!!
austausch innerhalb von einer woche.


----------



## lollo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*



			
				chr1z schrieb:
			
		

> oase schient wohl größere probleme mit der eco serie zu haben.
> meine eco 16000 blieb nach einer woche laufzeit stehen.!!!


Hallo,
da Du, und auch Thomas aus der Eco Serie die Pumpen mit dem Seasonal Flow Control (SFC) besitzt, liegt es verdammt nahe, das dieses SFC die Ursache sein könnte.

Ich habe die Eco 8000 (ohne SFC) bisher ohne Probleme in Betrieb.


----------



## ThomasK. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Mit meiner 6000er Eco hatte ich auch keine Probleme!
Wenn Oase aber merkt das die 12 und 16000er Ecos derartige Probleme machen, warum machen die dann nicht eine offene und ehrliche Rückrufaktion wie es in anderen Brangen auch üblich ist. Wäre sicher besser für ihr Image.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Eine Rückrufaktion macht aber nur dann Sinn, wenn nahezu 100 % aller Pumpen Probleme machen. Wenn es nur 20 % sind, dann machst Du ja 80 % Deiner Kunden unnötigen Aufwand. Auch kommen bei einer Rückrufaktion oft so große Mengen auf einmal zurück, das dies auch ein logistisches Problem darstellen kann. Dann doch lieber die Kunden die probleme haben schnellstmöglich bearbeiten, als alle warten zu lassen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Albedo (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hallo Leute!

Da möchte ich auch gleich ein etwas seltsame Erlebnis mit dem Oase-Service schildern.
Auch eine Eco, die 4000er, lief 3 Wochen, dann kurz abgeschaltet wegen Reinigung des Skimmers.
Dann wieder angesteckt, lief 10 Sekunden und aus.
Das Laufrad hatte an einer Stelle einen spürbar höheren Widerstand und man konnte ein leichtes schaben erkennen. So als ob der Magnet an der Wand streift, aber immer an einer anderen Stelle.
Zum Dehner gebracht (dort gekauft) und 2-3 Wochen später repariert retour.

Soweit also Reibungslos und schön, wenn da nicht dieses unangenehme Belehrungsschreiben beigelegen hätte.
Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen meine Pumpe öfter zu reinigen und mich um das Kalk im Wasser zu kümmern. Scheinbar war der Techniker gerade schlecht drauf, und hatte nicht bemerkt das meine Pumpe 3 Wochen alt ist.
Und die Kalkschicht war mehr als nur dünn.

Bei unserem Nachbarn läuft die selbe Pumpe mit selben Wasser seit 3 Jahren durch!!!

Vermutlich ist der Magnetkern gesprungen, so wie sich das Laufrad beim drehen verhalten hatte.
Leider hatte ich mich nicht getraut das Frontgehäuse zu öffnen, welches man zwecks Reinigung ja öffnen darf (habe ich erst später erfahren).

An dem Schaden war sicher nicht Kalk schuld. Und nach dem lesen mehrfach verstoberner Eco-Pumpen ist ganz klar ein Herstellerungsmangel der Grund.
Ich habe damit eigentlich auch kein Problem wenn der Fehler behoben wird, aber ich mags nicht wenn der Fehler auf den Kunden abgewälzt wird.

Grüße Albert


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hallo Albert,

mit der Behauptung "Serienfehler" machen wir uns die Dinge sehr einfach. Wir kennen nur unsere, private Stichprobe. Und diese wenigen Fälle sind zu wenig, um Rückschlüsse auf eine hohe Ausfallquote zu ziehen.

Allerdings: Der Brief des Technikers hat auf jeden Fall einen Kommentar verdient. Und diesen sinnvollerweise an die O*se-Geschäftsleitung. Damit oben ankommt, wie solche lapidaren Bemerkungen bei den Leuten ankommen, die das Unternehmen finanzieren: Den Kunden.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hat sich wirklich ein Techniker die Mühe gemacht einen individuell formulierten Brief zu schreiben !? Oder ist das nicht einfach ein Standardbrief, der jeder Pumpe beiliegt ? 
Ich tippe eher zweiteres, und das nicht als Belehrung, sondern als gut gemeinter Hinweis, an vielleicht die Mehrzahl der Kunden, die eben die Pumpe nicht warten. 
Mein Autohaus schickt mir z.B. regelmäßig Post, wenn mein Auto zum TÜV mus, ich empfinde das durchaus als guten Service und nicht als Belehrung. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Albedo (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*

Hallo Alex und Wolf,

ja stimmt, das Wort Serienfehler habe ich genau aus diesem heiklen Grund nicht verwendet. Für eine solche Bezeichnung braucht es schon ein bisschen mehr als ein paar Postings in Foren.
Vielleicht war meine Aussage mit Herstellermangel etwas übertrieben, Fakt ist aber das einige Eco's gestorben sind, über die Häufigkeit kann wohl nur Oase berichten.....

Es ist aber klar ein gewisser Mangel erkennbar, wenn einer Pumpe nach 3 Wochen der Rotor springt, ob das auch bei den anderen so ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Naja Wolf, wenn das ein Standardbrief wäre, würde ich nicht gerne in Oase's Haut stecken, da war am Anfang schon ein Vorwurf raus zu lesen.
Der beigelegte Brief war eher eine Mischung aus 08/15 und angepasstem Text.
Es liegt ja schon bald 3 Jahre zurück, aber ich erinnere mich noch an Sachen wie "Ihre Pumpe ist stark verkalkt... ...öfter Reinigen (--> alle 2 bis 3 Wochen? -hahahah)... ...mit Mittel X,Y... ...Rotor wurde in Kulanz getauscht.".
Anschliessend kam dann das 08/15 Textmaterial zum Einsatz, bei dem ich 30% deren Produkte verabreicht bekommen habe, um den Teich Kalkfit hinzubekommen.

Aber jetzt läuft sie ja wunderbar, und ich reinige sie 1-2 mal im Jahr, das reicht voll aus, und man kann auch keine gefährlichen Kalkablagerungen am Rotor oder Lager erkennen.

Grüße
Albert


----------



## lollo (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Oase Garantieabwicklung?!*



			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab heute morgen gleich mal direkt bei Oase angerufen.
> Mal sehen wie schnell die nun sind.


Hallo Thomas,

berichte mal wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------

